# Dartington Hall School - March 2008



## Scrub2000 (Apr 19, 2008)

Kernow found this site - Well found mate. Top show.
Cheers for letting us get in and get a report up before ya

Went with Scotty and James PP.

*Important*
Some of the areas are a *NO GO AREA *due to bats. These areas are clearly signed so please do not enter and/or disturb them.

Well, access was very amusing, and the tightest YET. Kernow had given me a heads up and it was as mad as he said.

Scotty and I had gone up for a reccee to scope the place out before the visit proper. We only just got in that time. With awesome luck Scotty AGAIN secured us a safe and perfect exit and entry for the actual visit.

So on we went. Checking a ROC post first we eventually arrived. Nice and quiet so in we went.

Great place this. On with the history:

“Originally built between 1929 and 1931 as the teaching spaces and some staff accommodation for the nursery and junior sections of Dartington Hall School. It was designed by Ides van der Gracht of Delano and Aldrich, of New York.
Following the closure of Dartington Hall School in the mid-1980s, the building has been used for a number of other activities of The Dartington Hall Trust. Since 2000 it has not been used as it requires major renovation, which the Trust cannot afford to undertake at the current time. However, possible users are being considered.
Grade II Listed.“
On with some pics. We took so many so please see here for a link of the whole album -
http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../24 03 08/

Although stripped the place was fascinating inside.

Nice day out...we wouldnt be back outside for another 6 or so hours 






























































Critter





Scott took ages taking this shot so better put it up...




















Catalogue shot.co.uk





Again plenty more here http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../24 03 08/

All in all great visit


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 20, 2008)

Good report! Like both the sink shots! Looks like a nice explore! Well done!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 20, 2008)

WOW, I love this building, especially the green tiled bathroom, that looks awesome. And love the room with the wooden shelving on both sides of the fireplace, with the parquet flooring. Really like the sink shot with the cobweb on it, (glad the spider wasn't on it tho  ).

Like the fun shot with you all looking like you're all going to jump in the swimming pool, jeez, hope it was a little warmer than it is at the moment 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## dittohead (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice! That sink with the cobwebs is immense.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 20, 2008)

Once again, a possibly unique - architecturally in UK - building is decaying, because a Trust cannot get its act together. Bats are a major problem for any future use, unless they are in areas you can just forget about. As you cannot disturb/remove them, you just have to wait, and hope they bugger off quickly from the areas you want to work on. Still we would not be without ours, they make a lovely sight at dusk, flitting around the cottages.


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 22, 2008)

yes bats can be a problem, moving them is not a great idea as they don't have many places to live/stay in nowadays and getting rid would prob = them dying.


awesome piccies though, loving the taps


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 22, 2008)

BrickMan said:


> yes bats can be a problem, moving them is not a great idea as they don't have many places to live/stay in nowadays and getting rid would prob = them dying.



You cannot move them, they are protected. Well you can, but if you get found out it is more than a slap on the wrist!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Ooh, this is nice! Only just noticed this report...I take it this is Dartington in Devon? Nice one. The building is lovely.


----------

